# Grady County



## southGAlefty

Hearing of some bigger deer getting on their feet all around us but I haven't seen it yet. What are y'all seeing?


----------



## Cf3hunter

I've seen several small bucks in the last two weeks. Scrapes are showing up everywhere.


----------



## hortonhunter22

Got report tonight that a big 10pt? Jumped out in front of my other half between your place and ours lefty...bout 930 this am, she said he was thick...maybe it'll fire off tomorrow before weather heats up


----------



## Pointpuller

South Grady County on the FL. line.  Not much mature buck action.  2 mature bucks killed on our lease in last 2 weeks but both were feeding.  Scrapes not worked since last rain.  Seeing deer but no rut action as of 11-29.  Should get good in another week or 2 despite the mild weather.


----------



## Mako22

Pointpuller said:


> South Grady County on the FL. line. Chr Not much mature buck action.  2 mature bucks killed on our lease in last 2 weeks but both were feeding.  Scrapes not worked since last rain.  Seeing deer but no rut action as of 11-29.  Should get good in another week or 2 despite the mild weather.



Christmas


----------



## Pointpuller

You might be right.  I monitored trail cams all summer to see when the does dropped there fawns. According to my photos, and backing up the calendar for the gestation period, the majority of our does were bred around Dec. 15.  However on last years trail cams the big boys got there pics taken around Christmas.


----------



## southGAlefty

Some cool weather would be nice. I'm interested to see what the River Creek quota hunt does this week. Should be a good indication of where it ought to be


----------



## sghoghunter

southGAlefty said:


> Some cool weather would be nice. I'm interested to see what the River Creek quota hunt does this week. Should be a good indication of where it ought to be


 
Im interested im that also. We are going down there the 26th on the parent child hunt


----------



## Buckfever

I've hunted River Creek  the last 3 mornings and haven't seen any chasing at all. I saw deer every morning, but only 1 buck and couldn't get a shot at him. My buddy shot a 2.5 year old 8pt Thursday morning and there was a 6.5 year old 225lb 9pt shot Wednesday afternoon, but both deer were by themselves. We talked to the area manager Thursday morning and he said the rut timing was off. I heard a couple more shots, but didn't go to the check in station to see what had been checked in before I left today.


----------



## noah3d

I'm glad y'all at least saw some deer! I didn't see any deer while I was in the stand there during bow season.


----------



## southGAlefty

sghoghunter said:


> Im interested im that also. We are going down there the 26th on the parent child hunt



With good weather that will be prime. Find the food/does and you will have some opportunities.


----------



## sghoghunter

southGAlefty said:


> With good weather that will be prime. Find the food/does and you will have some opportunities.



I hope so,just wish the day before the hunt wasn't on Christmas day. That's only gonna give us a couple hrs to find a spot and hang stand but maybe we can find us a good spot


----------



## southGAlefty

Young bucks are definitely up cruising. I passed up a pretty young 8 yesterday afternoon.


----------



## joedublin

I'll be back in the stand on our Whigham lease on Thursday. Plan to hunt for a week, thru Thursday of the next week. Hoping I'll hit it just when it really kicks off. I'm still hunting the big 12 point we call "Big Foot"...been hunting him for 3 years now. Know he's still there 'cause he's still on the trail cameras.


----------



## Tailfeather

Same as ya'll are seeing.  Does a'plenty and scrapes showing up.  I expect it to really crank up over the next few weeks through Christmas.  And I have 3 weeks off starting Fri......


----------



## southGAlefty

Tailfeather said:


> Same as ya'll are seeing.  Does a'plenty and scrapes showing up.  I expect it to really crank up over the next few weeks through Christmas.  And I have 3 weeks off starting Fri......



You're hitting it perfect!


----------



## Pointpuller

1 more day of work and then I will be after them at camp for 5 days.  Good luck to yall.  I will give you an update early next week.


----------



## Tailfeather

Good luck fellas, this morning would have been a fine one to be in the tree.

Lefty, Randy Vick tells me you have a tracking dog.  Do you track for people much, or just in case you need it?


----------



## southGAlefty

We've been doing a little more this year. I told Mr Randy to holler at me if he ever got too many calls in a day and needed somebody to help him out. My dog is a shorthair pointer and he's done pretty well for me over the years. I feel like as long as the hunter puts it in a place where the deer will lay up and die Deuce will find them. If you ever get in a bind and need one holler at me.


----------



## southGAlefty

I saw a spike on the trail of a doe this morning with his nose to the ground. He was ready, evidently she wasn't. Been seeing a few does with yearlings and no bucks around.


----------



## southGAlefty

Saw some chasing again this morning. Young 6 point bumping around a few does. Also saw a good buck cruising but he was across property line. Neighbor killed a nice 8 at 9:00 am. 

Saw same old group of does/yearlings feeding in my plot this afternoon. No bucks. Back after them in the morning.


----------



## southGAlefty

Slowed down last couple days. Anybody having any luck?


----------



## Tailfeather

Slow....


----------



## Pointpuller

Slow on the South Grady County line from Thursday thru Sunday.  Trail cams showed some young bucks cruising during daylight.  A member shot a 2 1/2 year old chasing a doe and grunting but that was it for chasing.


----------



## hortonhunter22

seemed to get good in grady over the weekend north of 84...wont be long if weather would stay good...rain the weekend will kick em off id bet


----------



## joedublin

Just got home from several days of hunting in Grady...really slow. Only saw one 4 point buck. Locals are still telling me that I shouldn't expect it to bust loose until January. So, my next trip will be the second week in Jan....maybe I'll get lucky then !


----------



## southGAlefty

Get in the woods...it's on


----------



## jimbar

Lefty call a timeout i'm still in Florida, can't leave until 5:00. Hey I remember last year you said you hunted off of Pine Park. I go down Pine Park to get to my lease in Reno. What part of it are you near Hwy 84 or 111?


----------



## southGAlefty

jimbar said:


> Lefty call a timeout i'm still in Florida, can't leave until 5:00. Hey I remember last year you said you hunted off of Pine Park. I go down Pine Park to get to my lease in Reno. What part of it are you near Hwy 84 or 111?



Hwy 84. I'm actually here now with the bow in hand. Cam showed a nice young 8 in here at 4:30 pm on the 10th. No real good deer on cam on their feet but that doesn't mean much. Anything could happen between now and Christmas.


----------



## southGAlefty

Killed this one this week in Grady. Cruising, neck swollen and hocks black.


----------



## Buckfever

Congrats on the buck!


----------



## jimbar

Congrats, nice buck. We're hunting in Ochlocknee this morning. Then heading over to Reno for the rest of our weekend hunts.


----------



## Tailfeather

Nice work, lefty. Congrats


----------



## southGAlefty

Thanks guys. First break in this monsoon ought to be on fire far as deer hunting goes. I'd think this kinda rain would have them laid up in a thicket and when it breaks they're gonna need to eat. Looks like maybe tomorrow afternoon or Christmas morning. Y'all go kill em and have a Merry Christmas!


----------



## sghoghunter

Will be at river creek fri morning for the parent child hunt and I sure hope it will be on there too


----------



## GaFlLine

Should be a great weekend! Had 4 bucks chasing 1 doe all around me this morning. One shooter in the pack but never got into bow range. Were in South Grady near bishops


----------



## joedublin

Anyone seeing any chasing around Whigham ?


----------



## southGAlefty

They're chasing all over Grady. Right now is the time to be in the woods in this area if you ain't you're missing out.


----------



## joedublin

Haven't gotten any message back from my partners around Whigham that the bucks are chasing ...that's the message that I'm waiting to get !!!


----------



## Cf3hunter

We had bucks chasing the 25th-27th between Cairo and Whigham.


----------



## joedublin

Maybe they are working their way west to around Whigham and Climax...and maybe I'll get lucky next week....sure hope so !


----------



## southGAlefty

I know of 2 good bucks shot around Whigham last 2 days


----------



## joedublin

If they are starting the rut they will still be in it over the weekend.


----------



## southGAlefty

How's everybody finishing up?


----------



## Tailfeather

Finished up with a big doe.  Never got a shot at any of the bucks I was after.  Had a fine time, regardless.  On to quail and especially turkeys.


----------



## joedublin

Last 4 days of the season I sat on a big open field and had 2 big 8-points , on different days, chasing the heck out of 3 does. The bigger one gave me a good, standing still broadside shot at about 60 yards and I put him down. Seems like our SW Grady county lease is just a last week or two of the season spot. What we all really need is for the season to start a week later and then last for a week longer.


----------



## slipknot

Id be happy with 2 weeks later, and 2 on the end.
They were chasing in Thomas Co. last wknd.


----------



## southGAlefty

I saw a spotted fawn with it's mama yesterday afternoon believe it or not


----------



## joedublin

SW Grady county went into the chasing part of the rut the second week of January...didn't leave us much time to put venison in the freezer. We need another week or two !


----------



## Son

Joe, we saw about the same over here in Miller/Early county line. Season went out, bucks still chasing. In fact here it is, late in Jan, and i saw chasing sign on our roads two days ago. I've actually gone and sat in stands a week or two after the season closed in past years to see if i would have killed anything. Saw better bucks than i had all season both times. One sitting, rattled up five rack bucks, and one was a stud. They came in so fast from different directions, they were scaring one another. And all i could do was watch.


----------



## joedublin

*Buck activity after season closes*

That's why we badly need to have the extreme SW part of GA season to start a month later and then be extended for a month, until Feb.15. We miss the best part of the rut the way it is now  !


----------



## Son

Ur right Joe, they're rutting on our property right now in Miller County.  Fresh scrapes, chasing sign all over the roads and plots etc. This missed activity would probably have gotten some of those smart ol nocturnal bucks killed if the season was still in. I wouldn't be hunting though, got my two before the season went out. Both were old bucks over five years of age. But that doesn't always happen as most of us know.


----------



## southGAlefty

Anybody getting after the turkeys so far? I lucked up and killed one Sunday, love this time of year.


----------



## rvick

we have been trying to put my 90 year old uncle on one of the big ol gobblers  that are running around the farm here in thomas co. but my aunt has been in hospital so he has to stay close to home. my friend from calvary/reno area has 2 nice ones already. J., you probably know him, he teaches wildlife management at the tech college here, i listened to one gobble most of the afternoon a couple days ago. C. bought a new flats boat & we spent the most perfect turkey huntin day ever last week catching speckled trout & such. was a great day fishing tho. Mossy Oak crew will be here in 2 weeks to do tracking dog show. Good luck on those turkeys.


----------



## jimbar

Rvick, I let one get by me down here in Florida last Sunday, 20 minutes later it was killed by an 86 year old man, so glad I didn't take a shot at it.  Im going to get up there Saturday afternoon and check my cameras in Ochlocknee and Reno, hopefully they'll tell me where to go Sunday morning.


----------



## Tailfeather

Congrats, Lefty.  Randy, just got fortunate to find these two without any ladies.  Taking my son on the River Creek adult/child hunt Fri-Sun.  Can't wait.....Good luck, fellas.


----------



## southGAlefty

Lucked up on #2 yesterday morning, first time I've been able to get out the house since we had our little girl April 1. Seems like it's getting right, the hens weren't as much of a problem as they were opening weekend.


----------



## rvick

Tailfeather with the nice tom he took on a "semi" guided hunt on the RVick farm in Thomas Co. 10 inch beard, 1&1/16 spurs. Thanx for letting the big one walk, Joe! Watch for ol' Tom's brief appearance on an upcoming episode of Mossy Oak's Gamekeepers.


----------



## joedublin

We have only 10 members in our club and I'm still tryin' to get some of them to shoot turkeys as well as deer. So many turkeys on the land that it's hard to get to the deer stand without them raisin' a ruckus and alarming every deer in the area.


----------



## Tailfeather

Don't forget me, Joe, when y'all need members. Or even turkey only membership if nothing else!!


----------

